# Greyhound Denver to Portland OR no longer a direct bus.



## baseballfan (May 20, 2022)

It appears that Greyhound is no longer operating the direct bus from Denver to Portland OR. I noticed several weeks ago that the tracker said they were using several busses on this route. However now when you try to book a direct ticket it routes you via Billings MT with a crazy 4 transfers.
They appear to be operating 1344 as far as Salt Lake City. There’s then a connection to Boise ID via Saltlake Express 2111 then a Greyhound bus from Boise ID to Portland OR 1345. These all seem to connect up and you can buy 2 separate tickets Denver to Boise and Boise to Portland but not a direct one. 
Just wondering if this is permanent, a glitch or just a temp situation with driver shortages. Thanks


----------



## slasher-fun (May 20, 2022)

EFFECTIVE: May 17, 2022
TABLE 500 (SALT LAKE CITY - BOISE - PORTLAND)
Schedule 1343 – The portion between Salt Lake City, UT and Portland, OR has been discontinued
Schedule 1345 – NEW – Will operate between Boise, ID and Portland, OR.
https://extranet.greyhound.com/revsup/Schedules2/bulletins/30-22.pdf


----------



## baseballfan (May 22, 2022)

slasher-fun said:


> EFFECTIVE: May 17, 2022
> TABLE 500 (SALT LAKE CITY - BOISE - PORTLAND)
> Schedule 1343 – The portion between Salt Lake City, UT and Portland, OR has been discontinued
> Schedule 1345 – NEW – Will operate between Boise, ID and Portland, OR.
> https://extranet.greyhound.com/revsup/Schedules2/bulletins/30-22.pdf


Thanks for the confirmation. Hope they don’t cut much else otherwise there will be nothing left.


----------



## Willbridge (May 23, 2022)

They have reorganized several things focused on Salt Lake City. One improvement: they restored the second daily Denver<>Salt Lake City I-80 trip. However, as described above the Denver<>Portland through bus has been segmented, with the portion between Salt Lake City and Boise handed over to Salt Lake Express.

Thanks to burning bridges and mudslides, I had the opportunity to ride the itinerary via Billings last year. It was much more comfortable than the I-80 through bus as the loads were less and the fare was the same as I recall. It actually was an hour faster than the through bus. On the last segment we crowded onto the bus at Stanfield to Portland that had departed Denver an hour before our Billings itinerary.


----------

